# Iron Man 3 kommt in 4D - nur in Japan



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Iron Man 3 kommt in 4D - nur in Japan*

					4D-Kino heißt das Zauberwort in Japan. Dort hat das erste Kino dieser Art eröffnet. Die Technik kommt aus Südkorea und hat mit 4D eigentlich nichts zu tun, aber es kling eben nett und lässt sich gut vermarkten. Iron Man 3 kann dann jedenfalls auch gefühlt werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Iron Man 3 kommt in 4D - nur in Japan*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. April 2013)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das er nicht pupen muss.


----------



## poiu (15. April 2013)

Na endlich sprehcen die Hoolywood Produktionen auch die anderen Sinne an, einige stinken aber schon seit jahren bis um Himmel 

smellovison ist aber eigentlich auch schon ein alter Hut

Smell-O-Vision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gamer1970 (15. April 2013)

Was für ein Unsinn. Düfte, zerstäubtes Wasser und Seifenblasen. Genau das brauchen wir im Kino, das hat doch wirklich jeder immer schon vermisst.


----------



## e4syyy (15. April 2013)

Gibt es schon viele viele Jahre im Phantasialand. Neu ist das nicht und garantiert keine Erfindung der Koreaner! Hier wurde im Artikel geschlampt...
http://www.phantasialand.de/de/themenpark/berlin/pirates-in-4d

Auf Duft kann ich bei Zombiefilmen aber verzichten!!!!


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. April 2013)

Hä in so nem Ding war ich vor zig Jahren an einem Kindergeburtstag im Legoland?!


----------



## holli146 (15. April 2013)

Gibt es nicht nur im Phantasialand sondern ebenfalls auch schon seit vielen vielen Jahren im EuropaPark. PCGH ihr solltet euch eigentlich für so einen Artikel schämen und zuerst ein bisschen besser recherchieren.


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. April 2013)

Vielleicht....Nur ne Vermutung...Kam die Sache ursprünglich wirklich aus Korea und in Japan steht halt das erste solche Kino was auch aktuelle Kinofilme zeigt^^


----------



## DerBratmaxe (15. April 2013)

Es gibt in Deutschland mehrere Kinos die das anbieten.

z.B. 4D Kino - Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid - YouTube

Das Video war übrigens letzes Jahr auf der PCGH Mainpage


----------



## Soulsnap (15. April 2013)

Ihr solltet wohl vorher auch mal selber GENAU lesen was PCGH da schreibt... Ja in Deutschland gibt es bereits mehrere 4D Kinos.... Die haben einen so genannten I-Beam unterm Sitz und machen das der Arsc* vibriert... Spitzentechnik.... Aber 4DX mit Bewegungen, Luftströmen und Gerüchen haben wir hier in Deutschland nirgends in nem Kino. Es gibt in dem einen oder anderen Freizeitpark diese, ich nenne sie "Pinnball-Simulatoren" weil es damals mit ner Pinball Simu anfing, die haben aber nichts mit der 4DX Technik gemein. Mal richtig informieren bevor ihr anfangt zu bashen...


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. April 2013)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ihr solltet wohl vorher auch mal selber GENAU lesen was PCGH da schreibt... Ja in Deutschland gibt es bereits mehrere 4D Kinos.... Die haben einen so genannten I-Beam unterm Sitz und machen das der Arsc* vibriert... Spitzentechnik.... Aber 4DX mit Bewegungen, Luftströmen und Gerüchen haben wir hier in Deutschland nirgends in nem Kino. Es gibt in dem einen oder anderen Freizeitpark diese, ich nenne sie "Pinnball-Simulatoren" weil es damals mit ner Pinball Simu anfing, die haben aber nichts mit der 4DX Technik gemein. Mal richtig informieren bevor ihr anfangt zu bashen...


 

I-Beam  Spitzentechnik 

früher haben 2 bis 4 shaker im kino gereicht die machten das gleiche


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2013)

Wenn ich ins Kino gehe dann um einen Film zu sehen und nicht um den Film zu riechen 

Seifenblasen während des Films? Vibrierende Sitze? Ventilatoren? NEIN Danke, sowas will ich echt nicht haben. Da schaue ich mir die Filme lieber zu Hause an.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. April 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> I-Beam  Spitzentechnik
> 
> früher haben 2 bis 4 shaker im kino gereicht die machten das gleiche



Hätte ich "Ironie!!" hinter das Spitzentechnik schreiben sollen?


----------



## Torsley (15. April 2013)

wir haben letztes jahr der hobbit in einem isense kino gesehen. leider war bei dem film gar nix davon zu spühren. aber dafür waren die karte umso teurer.


----------



## holli146 (15. April 2013)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ihr solltet wohl vorher auch mal selber GENAU lesen was PCGH da schreibt... Ja in Deutschland gibt es bereits mehrere 4D Kinos.... Die haben einen so genannten I-Beam unterm Sitz und machen das der Arsc* vibriert... Spitzentechnik.... Aber 4DX mit Bewegungen, Luftströmen und Gerüchen haben wir hier in Deutschland nirgends in nem Kino. Es gibt in dem einen oder anderen Freizeitpark diese, ich nenne sie "Pinnball-Simulatoren" weil es damals mit ner Pinball Simu anfing, die haben aber nichts mit der 4DX Technik gemein. Mal richtig informieren bevor ihr anfangt zu bashen...


 
in den Parks wird ebenfalls seit Jahren mit luftströmen, seifenblasen und spritzendem Wasser gearbeitet. das einzigste was dazu gekommen ist sind die Gerüche.


----------



## tils (15. April 2013)

im Gardaland (Italien) war ich in genau so einem Kino. Seifenblasen, Wasserzerstäubung, bewegte Stühle etc. War genau das, was hier beschrieben ist. Und der totale Mist, hat nur abgelenkt. 

Gerüche und Wasserzerstäubung alleine wären vielleicht ok gewesen.


----------



## plaGGy (15. April 2013)

Hm, wie ist das wohl in Erotikfilme?


----------



## shelby1989 (15. April 2013)

4D ist doch eigentlich Quatsch.. 3D ist nichtmal wirklich so Super gut.


----------



## XD-User (15. April 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Hm, wie ist das wohl in Erotikfilme?


 
Was wird da wohl verstäubt  Bahhhhh :S


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. April 2013)

Naja, wers braucht^^ Ich persönlich finde 3D bei den meisten Filmen schon überflüssig und schaue mir daher meistens auch die Non-3D-Versionen an. Ich kann damit einfach nix anfangen  Mir kommts auf den Inhalt an und nicht auf irgendwelche Effekte. 

Aber wie gesagt: Jedem das Seine!


----------



## joraku (15. April 2013)

Dieses Konzept gibt es doch schon lange. 
Im Legoland Deutschland gab es soetwas im kleineren Umfang schon sehr lange (kA bestimmt schon 10 Jahre). Muss nicht unbedingt sein.

3D Filme schaut man am Besten nur dann in 3D an, wenn sie wirklich in 3D gefilmt und nicht nur nachbearbeitet und mit Effekten versehen wurden.


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. April 2013)

3D, 4D, alles nur um den Eintritt erhöhen zu können. Ich konnte bisher bei jedem Film auf 3D verzichten...oft stört es mich sogar, vor allem das dunkle Bild!
Wird Zeit dass endlich jemand das Holodeck erfindet


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2013)

RED Seals schrieb:


> 3D, 4D, alles nur um den Eintritt erhöhen zu können. Ich konnte bisher bei jedem Film auf 3D verzichten...oft stört es mich sogar, vor allem das dunkle Bild!
> Wird Zeit dass endlich jemand das Holodeck erfindet


Ist das Holodeck nicht eine Art 3D ?


----------



## SirChris (15. April 2013)

Wie "spießig" manche sein können, wenn es hier mal um Technik geht, die man sich (noch) nicht selbst zu Hause in den Rechner schrauben kann


----------



## godfather22 (15. April 2013)

Bullshit die mit ihrem 4D. Wenn sie es schaffen den Faktor Zeit mit in den Film einzubeziehen kriegen die nen Keks von mir


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. April 2013)

"Du riecht so  gut, ich lauf hinter dir her, du riecht so gut. Ich finde dich...."

Sowas gab es schon in den 1930ern und war wegen technischen Fehlern gefloppt.


----------



## xXenermaXx (15. April 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Bullshit die mit ihrem 4D. Wenn sie es schaffen den Faktor Zeit mit in den Film einzubeziehen kriegen die nen Keks von mir


 
war das jetzt Ironie?^^ 



XD-User schrieb:


> Was wird da wohl verstäubt  Bahhhhh :S


 
da gibts dann mehr Arbeitsplätze für das Kino


----------



## BabaYaga (15. April 2013)

Ja so nen komisches Kino gibts bei uns in der Lugner City auch. Genau deswegen geh ich dort nie hin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2013)

Ich wüßte da schon einen Titel, Fiffy nach 10 Kilo Frolic oder Kackeldackel, Nougat liegt auf der Strasse. Ein fröhlich dampfender Haufen dank Chappi, da müßte man 10 Nasen haben. 
Fehlt eigendlich nurnoch das ein Löffel aus dem Sitz kommt und einem ein Geschmacksmuster in die Mandeln rammt, das wäre dann wohl 7D?
Ich brauche so einen Unfug nicht


----------



## Supeq (16. April 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ins Kino gehe dann um einen Film zu sehen und nicht um den Film zu riechen
> 
> Seifenblasen während des Films? Vibrierende Sitze? Ventilatoren? NEIN Danke, sowas will ich echt nicht haben. Da schaue ich mir die Filme lieber zu Hause an.



Dazu fällt mir nur ein Zitat von Harry Warner (Warner Bros.) im Jahre 1925 ein:

"Who the hell wants to hear actors talk?" (Angesprochen auf die Idee den Stummfilm abzuschaffen) ^^

Der Rest ist bekannt 




godfather22 schrieb:


> Bullshit die mit ihrem 4D. Wenn sie es schaffen den Faktor Zeit mit in den Film einzubeziehen kriegen die nen Keks von mir


 
Dann sei bitte nicht enttäuscht, wenn du dir eine Geforce Lightning kaufst und keine Blitze rauskommen  Aber den Keks kannst trotzdem schon mal rausholen, denn der Faktor Zeit ist in die Filme miteinbezogen (ausgedrückt durch die "Filmlänge"^)


----------



## Perry (16. April 2013)

Also ich finde den Grundgedanken dahinter auch sehr interessant, nur wegen 3D einen Aufpreis zu zahlen reizt mich auch nicht, dafür ist die Technik zu wenig beeindruckend, habe sie zu Hause und nutze sie da auch nicht.
Einen Film im Kino zu sehen hat hingegen ja nicht nur den Reiz das man ihn früher sieht als irgendwo anders, man hat einen viel größeren Screen als zu Hause (zumindest gilt das für die meisten Menschen), einen hervorragenden Sound (gut habe ich zu hause auch und gehe in kein Kino das dies nicht hat), beste Bildqualität und was für so nen kaputten Typen wie mich interessant ist, ich kann nichts anderes machen, ich bin gezwungen mich die vollen 90 min oder 120 min oder wie lange auch immer der Film geht mich darauf zu konzentrieren, sonst lass ich mich viel zu leicht ablenken. Kino ist also zum genießen da, wenn dann jetzt noch hinzu kommt das man einen richtigen 3D Effekt wie in Avatar und nicht so ein pseudo 3D wie in den meisten anderen Filmen, gepaart mit Vibrationen, Düften, Wind und Feuchtigkeit, dann kann Kino zu einem echten Erlebniss werden und bietet endlich wieder etwas für sein Geld, auch wenn da wahrscheinlich ein Ticket 20€ und mehr kosten wird.


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. April 2013)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hätte ich "Ironie!!" hinter das Spitzentechnik schreiben sollen?


 

ich bitte drum


----------



## godfather22 (16. April 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Dann sei bitte nicht enttäuscht, wenn du dir eine Geforce Lightning kaufst und keine Blitze rauskommen  Aber den Keks kannst trotzdem schon mal rausholen, denn der Faktor Zeit ist in die Filme miteinbezogen (ausgedrückt durch die "Filmlänge"^)


 
Die Wirkt sich aber nicht aus den Zuschauer aus, es sei denn er bekommt in den 2 Std. Falten  und man kann ja immer noch vorspulen


----------

